# Max bench presses by famous people.



## min0 lee (Oct 24, 2008)

100% Injury Rate: George W. Bush benches more than Kevin Durant


President Bush: 5 reps of 185 lbs.
Brady Quinn: Max - 350 lbs. and 28 reps of 225 lbs.
Yao Ming: Max - 300 lbs.
Former Cowboys offensive lineman Larry Allen: Max - 700 lbs.
Former NHL hockey goon Tony Twist: Max - 405 lbs.
Refrigerator Perry: Max - 465 lbs.
LaDainian Tomlinson: Max - 430 lbs.
The Rock: Max - 425 lbs.
Reggie Bush: Max - 335 lbs.
Matt Leinart: Never did one (Somehow I'm not surprised).
Power lifter and world bench press record holder Scot Mendelson: Max - 715 lbs.
MMA fighter and former pro football player Bob "The Beast" Sapp: Max - 600+ lbs.
Titans offensive lineman Justin Geisinger: Max - 600 lbs. and 43 reps of 225 lbs.
Former wrestler SuperFly Jimmy Snuka: Max - 525 lbs.
Shaq: Claimed Max - 455 lbs.
Arnold Schwarzenegger: Best ever Max - 455 lbs.
JaMarcus Russell: Max - 335 lbs.
49ers Tight End Vernon Davis: Max - 465 lbs.
Olympic Gold medalist and current pro wrestler Kurt Angle: Max - 420 lbs.
Dwight Howard: Max - 345 lbs.
Jacksonville Jaguars defensive tackle Derek Landri: Max - 425 lbs.
Actor Hugh Jackman: Max - 315 lbs. (during X-Men)
Former wrestler Brett "The Hitman" Hart: Max - 405 lbs.
Actor Will Smith: Max - 385 lbs. (during I-Robot)
100 meter dash world record holder Maurice Green: Max -365 lbs.
Michael Vick: Max - 335 lbs.
Tedd Ginn Jr.: Max - 250 lbs.
Former wrestler Lex Luger: 5 reps of 405 lbs.
Actor Jack Lemmon: Claimed Max - 300+ lbs. (I assume this is a joke)
Tiger Woods: Max - 300 lbs. Reportedly does reps at 190 lbs.
Wilt Chamberlain: Witnesses claim he once benched 465 lbs.


----------



## RasPlasch (Oct 24, 2008)

Refrigerator Perry only 465?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 24, 2008)

He was never really in great shape, he was just a big guy.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't believe Shaqs.


----------



## biggfly (Oct 24, 2008)

JaMarcus Russell at 335?? I am embarrassed for him..thats ridiculous for a guy of his size, and playing pro ball...he is getting beat by NBA guys and actors...


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 24, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> I don't believe Shaqs.



Agreed.

I also have a hard time believing Will Smiths.


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 24, 2008)

will smith in "I am legend" looked pretty stout

and he is a little older now than he was 10 years ago in I robot



on top of that he is black




its possible IMHO


----------



## P-funk (Oct 24, 2008)

The only one on there that i believe is ted ginn jr.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 24, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> will smith in "I am legend" looked pretty stout
> 
> and he is a little older now than he was 10 years ago in I robot
> 
> ...




I guess you think he's got a big sausage in his pants too?...

Like me?


----------



## biggfly (Oct 24, 2008)

Brady Quinn...true
Vernon Davis...true
Matt Leinart...prob true
the rest seem skewed except the lower ones(i.e Reggie Bush, etc.)


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 25, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> I guess you think he's got a big sausage in his pants too?...
> 
> Like me?



You know up in the North we store our foods in tuperware, you people from the South have get up to date with the times.


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 25, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> I guess you think he's got a big sausage in his pants too?...
> 
> Like me?





i was talking about bench press... lol

what the hell are you doing in this thread anyways????


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 25, 2008)

dont know how the hell that happened 20 minutes after the fact...

but

double post
disregard


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 25, 2008)

triple post...
disregard


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 25, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> i was talking about bench press... lol
> 
> what the hell are you doing in this thread anyways????



Why would he be separated from this thread?


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 25, 2008)

just seems a little out of character

"god wants to know how much you bench"


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 25, 2008)

True, I never see him wander off to other threads....that may not be a bad idea.


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 25, 2008)

my max is 205

woot woot

i guess that puts me about with the Prez

i perfer DB's though

85's x 8


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 25, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> "god wants to know how much you bench"



Your God?


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 25, 2008)

mannnn...

look that quote comes out of merkaba's signature....


im not God..

but the big man is still waiting on your response


----------



## largepkg (Oct 25, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> my max is 205
> 
> woot woot
> 
> ...



You're pressing 85lb DB's x 8 and only max 205?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 25, 2008)

Damn...I had so many questions to ask.  


Min0---250-275---free weights

Lee---90--130--machines


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 25, 2008)

largepkg said:


> You're pressing 85lb DB's x 8 and only max 205?



i work out by myself so 
i have no spot 95% of the time

im unacclimated to the bar


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 25, 2008)

ive never pinned myself...

but i would hate to attempt a PR and fail with no spot


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 25, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> i work out by myself so
> i have no spot 95% of the time
> 
> im unacclimated to the bar



Same here, just take step by step.


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 25, 2008)

btw i just threw a few numbers in a few different 1rep max calculators

and 170x8 shows about 210x1 on most

we are talking about DB's versus Barbell

but thats what i work out with, barbell is abnormal for me
so the numbers reflect


is this unusual? should i make adjustments?


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 25, 2008)

btw there is no way in hell i could even 1rep max 100lb dbs


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Larry Allen*






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Oct 25, 2008)

Most of those are probably bullshit.

700 lb bench press with that one guy? Give me a break.


----------



## fufu (Oct 25, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> YouTube Video



With three guys holding the bar. 

Doesn't even show the whole lift.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 25, 2008)

fufu said:


> 700 lb bench press with that one guy? Give me a break.


 


fufu said:


> With three guys holding the bar.
> 
> Doesn't even show the whole lift.


 
I don't know how authentic the Larry Allen 700 lb. bench is. But if Tank can put up 600, I don't have that hard of a time believing in Larry's. I know LA is regarded as one of the strongest in NFL history.


----------



## Minhkey (Oct 25, 2008)

85x8 dumbell for 205 max bench seems ridiculous  

I can barely do 80x6 but my max is 250.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 25, 2008)

42.5 on each arm?


----------



## Minhkey (Oct 25, 2008)

yeah I go to 24 hour fitness they have all dumbell weights.


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 26, 2008)

I can believe the DB/BB thing.  Before I cut my cals I was doing 75LB DBs, and yet when I do the bar I actually have trouble sometimes even with 135lbs.  I think I'm just not used to the bar, and I think other people are in the same spot.

Granted it might be different if I wasn't doing weighted dips and destroying my triceps/shoulders before I benched


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 26, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Granted it might be different if I wasn't doing weighted dips and destroying my triceps/shoulders before I benched




Ever thought of shuffling your exercises?
I had the same problem with inclines till I started them before flats.


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 26, 2008)

to me it seems ridiculous that your can only press 80's if your benching 250...
thats nearly 100lbs less weight

maybe you should work on developing the stabilizing muscles



its all relative to your routine
ive gotten on the bench maybe twice in the last 6 months

i pick up DB's and press them out every monday and thursday

furthermore bench rips my shoulders to shreds
and its not due to the dips, i do dips after everything else


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 26, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> t
> 
> furthermore bench rips my shoulders to shreds
> and its not due to the dips, i do dips after everything else



Maybe it's the way you are doing them.

Can you tell us more about grip location, the way you lay on the bench, where you land the weights and the color of your eyes.


----------



## biggfly (Oct 26, 2008)

I do all 4....flat bench first, incline bench, DB presses(inclined <45) and then weighted dips.

flat: warmup: 225x15
       1 set 245x12
       1 set 275x10
       4 sets 315x4
       2 sets 275x8

incline: warmup:225x12
            1 set 245x10
            3 sets 275x8
            1 set 225x12

incline DB Presses: 125 lb DB's  3 setsx10

weighted dips: with a 45lb and 25 lb plate attached to dip belt: 3 setsx12 to minimum of 90 degrees with slight forward lean.


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 26, 2008)

i am positioned with my ass and shoulders on the bench
i do a wide fly motion and squeeze my shoulder blades together
position my hands just wider than shoulder width
the bar is directly over my eyes before i unrack the bar

i unrack, make sure the bar is stable
and begin with a slow eccentric motion, stopping just above my chest (ectomorph)
the bar is now positioned just below my nipples, my elbows are aprox. 6 inches from my body
my back is arched but my ass remains on the bench

i drive the weight upward until my arms are straight, but taking care not to rest the weight on my skeleton (shoulders)

this usually happens with
135x10
155x8
175x6

sometimes with
185x3-4


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 26, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> i was talking about bench press... lol
> 
> what the hell are you doing in this thread anyways????



I know, but you said, "he's black"  as if that makes some difference.  Unless I lost the joke or something along the way.  


And why can't I be in this thread?



min0 lee said:


> True, I never see him wander off to other threads....that may not be a bad idea.



????


Anyways my signature is poking fun at the fact that everyone always asks "so how much ya bench"  as if its the alpha and omega of fitness indication.  So I thought it would be kind of a funny "family guy" type image if god walked up to you and said the same thing.  Too bad I can't type all of that out in the sig huh?


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 26, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> i am positioned with my ass and shoulders on the bench
> i do a wide fly motion and squeeze my shoulder blades together
> position my hands just wider than shoulder width
> the bar is directly over my eyes before i unrack the bar
> ...



Very descriptive.  You should write porn novels.  You and fufu...


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 26, 2008)

i was just saying...
in my experience an equally sized black person is about 3.754897 times more athletic than anyone else on earth


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 26, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> Very descriptive.  You should write porn novels.  You and fufu...



did fufu express desire to wright porn with me!!!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 26, 2008)

Yao Ming @ 300 pounds? Absolute horseshit.


----------



## IJ300 (Oct 26, 2008)

yea but yao is 7'6.  He has to move that weight pretty far.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 26, 2008)

I dont know, yao is a big mother...I mean he could be one of those naturally ape strong types.


----------



## fufu (Oct 26, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> did fufu express desire to wright porn with me!!!!!



No, but that is a stupendous idea. Please send a sample of your work.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 26, 2008)

no way tiger does 300


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 27, 2008)

FishOrCutBait said:


> no way tiger does 300



why not?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 27, 2008)

I would imagine Vick would be able to do more than Tiger.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 27, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> i am positioned with my ass



Sounds about right.


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 27, 2008)

hey...
i happen to be getting alot of compliments on my ass lately


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 27, 2008)

Me thinks you can bench more...it may all be in your mind.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 27, 2008)

You never can trust these numbers.

All these football players who at the combine did anywhere from 20-40 reps would be hard pressed to do 5-10 reps of 225 with perfect form.

Watch the vids.


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 27, 2008)

ive seen a couple...

i would have to agree


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 27, 2008)

brady quinn 350 max with 28 at 225? id think he would be able to do more if he is reping 225 that many times.

yao ming- now way, those arms are way too long

Im 195 lbs right now and can shatter some of these big guys numbers if I was there size, its pretty pathetic when pro wrestles like kurt angle are doen that when they are probably 230-250 and gassed outa there minds


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 27, 2008)

after looking at some of the numbers on here i dont feel like such a puss lol


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 27, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Ever thought of shuffling your exercises?
> I had the same problem with inclines till I started them before flats.



Yes but to be honest, I would rather my dip numbers go up than my flat bench numbers.

Everyone asks "what do you bench" - I would rather be the guy strapping 150lbs on myself and doing dips.  Yes, I chose 150lbs because of Kelju you half gorilla mofo.  I want to be that strong


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 28, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Yes but to be honest, I would rather my dip numbers go up than my flat bench numbers.
> 
> Everyone asks "what do you bench" - I would rather be the guy strapping 150lbs on myself and doing dips.  Yes, I chose 150lbs because of Kelju you half gorilla mofo.  I want to be that strong


How about being the guy that says "I don't bench, but I deadlift twice your bodyweight in my warm-up."


----------



## Minhkey (Oct 28, 2008)

Whats so wrong with bench.. everyone always talks about how all noobs care about is benching, but so what? Isn't it a great compound exercise? I mean sure squats and dead lifts are important but I don't think there's any reason not to be proud of what you can bench. It kind of seems like people don't like to talk about how much they can bench and how to improve because others will be like "bench doesn't matter and no one cares, its all about deads and squats!"


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Yes but to be honest, I would rather my dip numbers go up than my flat bench numbers.
> 
> Everyone asks "what do you bench" - I would rather be the guy strapping 150lbs on myself and doing dips.  Yes, I chose 150lbs because of Kelju you half gorilla mofo.  I want to be that strong



You can just try it for a month, it might help the other body parts as well.
The body gets stagnant doing the same routine.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 28, 2008)

Minhkey said:


> Whats so wrong with bench.. everyone always talks about how all noobs care about is benching, but so what? Isn't it a great compound exercise? I mean sure squats and dead lifts are important but I don't think there's any reason not to be proud of what you can bench. It kind of seems like people don't like to talk about how much they can bench and how to improve because others will be like "bench doesn't matter and no one cares, its all about deads and squats!"



Be proud of what you want to be proud of and fuck what anyone else thinks.

Incidentally, squats and deads are much more important than bench but bench is probably a solid third IMO. 

I'm one of those tall, long reach guys and if anyone doesn't think bar travel has a shit ton to do with the amount of weight you can move then they're morons.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2008)

largepkg said:


> Incidentally, squats and deads are much more important than bench but bench is probably a solid third IMO.


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 28, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> How about being the guy that says "I don't bench, but I deadlift twice your bodyweight in my warm-up."



Same kind of thing - I just like to dip in general.  It's just a movement that after I started doing it I got seriously hooked.  Same with squats and pullups.

It's also very satisfying to be able to bust out sets of 30 bodyweight dips without a problem when so many people can't do a single set of 10.

That and I've hurt myself deadlifting more than all other exercises combined.  Yes, I need to freaking learn how to deadlift.  Someone teach me


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 28, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> You can just try it for a month, it might help the other body parts as well.
> The body gets stagnant doing the same routine.



I might.  I need to switch stuff up anyway - I can't do heavy leg exercises right now thanks to pulling my hamstring doing RDLs.  Focusing a lot on my upper body at the moment, so I may do one day dips first, next day bench first.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> I might.  I need to switch stuff up anyway - I can't do heavy leg exercises right now thanks to pulling my hamstring doing RDLs.  Focusing a lot on my upper body at the moment, so I may do one day dips first, next day bench first.



It really helped my inclines.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 28, 2008)

Minhkey said:


> Whats so wrong with bench.. everyone always talks about how all noobs care about is benching, but so what? Isn't it a great compound exercise? I mean sure squats and dead lifts are important but I don't think there's any reason not to be proud of what you can bench. It kind of seems like people don't like to talk about how much they can bench and how to improve because others will be like "bench doesn't matter and no one cares, its all about deads and squats!"



It's exactly that.  The root reason behind all noobs care about is benching.  Its ego.  They bench three times and week, doing 30 sets a workout, with a weak ass diet they're not paying attention to then ask how can I increase my bench.

I guess the populous has grown generally tired of it.  Questions deemed "worthy" usually get a "worthy" answer, from what I've seen in my short tenure here. Its kinda like pop music to me.  It gets old quick.  I'm sure people can get great advice if they actually act like they've read the stickies or anything else for that matter, then post a question that doesnt sound like it's coming from Britney Spears.  For instance.  If you want to increase your bench take into account that you don't need to kill yourself in the gym first, then eat accordingly, and don't expect anything to happen overnight or overmonth.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 29, 2008)

As an exercise, the bench press is completely incomparable to deads and squats. Not the same game and ain't no fucking ballpark neither.


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 31, 2008)

the question is not what exercise is the best, they all are just part of the same game


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 31, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> btw there is no way in hell i could even 1rep max 100lb dbs



I usually finish up my major chest work with about 2 sets of 8 with the 100's on the 45 degree incline.  


But thats cause my gym doesnt have anything higher!
Ha, I kill me!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 31, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> As an exercise, the bench press is completely incomparable to deads and squats. Not the same game and ain't no fucking ballpark neither.



i love pulp fiction


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Oct 31, 2008)

larry allen.. 700 lbs?!   holy shit


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Oct 31, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> As an exercise, the bench press is completely incomparable to deads and squats. Not the same game and ain't no fucking ballpark neither.




true
but theres alot of hype about bench pressing and how much people can max.


----------

